# Elephant Rock 2010



## Fitwolf (May 2, 2010)

Did you do it? What did you think/ how was your ride?

I rode this for the first time this year. I signed up for the century but my training just wasn't there (longest ride I did before E rock was 45 miles) so I did the metric century. I really enjoyed the ride and the day and I was impressed with the support. A caveat though - this was the first organized ride I've ever done, so I don't have anything to compare to.

What did you think?


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*It was pretthy good, as usual...*

...I did the 34 mile road edition because I've mostly been playing tennis this year and don't have a lot of miles in on the road machine. I like EROCK and it is well produced and supported, but the descents are kind of spooky, IMHO, with that many people. On the last big hill, a woman crashed and I hope she ended up doing okay, because her bike was a mess...


----------



## RtR Pir8 (Feb 24, 2009)

I did the metric century as well, nice sunshine sucky head and cross winds to Palmer Lake; shot from a canon back to C.R. Great support at the rest stops and most of the riders were considerate. A good ride IMHO


----------



## pdh (Feb 19, 2006)

The E- rock is a great ride. They do a very good job supporting the riders, on par with the Tripple by-pass and Copper Triangle. The choice of changing your distance during the ride is a plus. Not many tours offer that. BUT, with that many riders at that entree fee, a jersey should be included in the shawg bag.


----------

